# Happy Birthday utsav, bigdaddy486



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy B'day utsav & bigdaddy486.....

Utsav party kabh hai??......mujhe b'day ki nahi, doosri cheez k liye party chahiye jo tumhare aaj ghatit huyi...


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ abey kya ghatit hui be?? bum phata kya


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 2, 2008)

happy Birthday dude.. atta khao aur puto phalo.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

utsav said:


> ^^ abey kya ghatit hui be?? bum phata kya


Tumhe toh utsav manana chahiye......


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> happy Birthday dude.. atta khao aur puto phalo.


kaunsi chakki ka ata ??


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dude....


----------



## Pathik (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday utsav and bigdaddy486.....


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy B'day guys  ....

@ utsav .... kya kya ghatnaaye ghatit karwa raha hai .... kuch jaankaari hume bhi to milni chahiye !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy birthday guys


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Happy B'day guys  ....
> 
> @ utsav .... kya kya ghatnaaye ghatit karwa raha hai .... kuch jaankaari hume bhi to milni chahiye !!



maine thodi ghatit karwayi  .kisi aur ne ghatit  ki. And that is super duper ultra mega top secret


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2008)

kisi ladki ne propose kar diya kya ??


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

^^


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy B'day friends............


----------



## krazzy (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday! 

@utsav birthday cake will be in the shape of a train?


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

krazzy said:


> @utsav birthday cake will be in the shape of a train?



  ROFLMAO  
may be in the shape of heart  



gagandeep said:


> ^^



Y SOOO HAPPY?? 



harryneopotter said:


> kisi ladki ne propose kar diya kya ??



aisa hota toh main abhi hospital mein hota


----------



## adi007 (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dude(s)


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

```
_   _    _    ____  ______   __
| | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / /
| |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V / 
|  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |  
|_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|  
                                
 ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   ___ _ 
| __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / / | |
|  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /| | |
| |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| | |_|_|
|____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_| (_|_)
```


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2008)

@utsav :

jo bhi ho ... but mujhe kuch gadbad lag rahi hai .... it has to do somthing with a girl ... may be any SPCL gift srom sumone Special ...(  )or sumthing like that ....


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @utsav :
> 
> jo bhi ho ... but mujhe kuch gadbad lag rahi hai .... it has to do somthing with a girl ... may be any SPCL gift srom sumone Special ...(  )or sumthing like that ....



bahut chalak ho. 
yes its a gift frm sum1 very special which is yet to arrive to me via courier. Maybe i will get it tommorow. I have been told its a card. Maybe sumthing else too. But i never imagined that i will b getting that so its of very high value to me. 1000bn $  .
For some hints chk dis out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94198

by this u will also get the answer y krazzy was talking abt cake in the shape of train


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy birthday


----------



## Ron (Nov 2, 2008)

happy birthday guys


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 2, 2008)

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8157/happybirthdayfi7.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 2, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png Utsav ka Happy wala b'day hai aaj...
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/26.png sry i forgot... HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY buddy....


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Utsav.

Before you get the card, here is a cake for you. 

*dt.in.th/images/jzz9hi-cake.jpg

Hope you liked it


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Happy Birthday Utsav.
> 
> Before you get the card, here is a cake for you.
> 
> ...



whatta cake  .its old basi cake  naya wala de 8.10


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Old is Gold 

Don't download Ubuntu 8.10, 8.04 rocks 

lol


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday from me too


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks evry1


----------



## din (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy B day guys. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy B'day Utsav the big Daddy 
Mujhe pata chal gaya hai tumhare sath kya ghatit hua hai. Tumhe kisi ladki ne kidnap kar liya hai. lol


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

@ cool G5 do u remember what happened exactly 1 yr back 



CadCrazy said:


> Happy B'day Utsav the big Daddy
> Mujhe pata chal gaya hai tumhare sath kya ghatit hua hai. Tumhe kisi ladki ne kidnap kar liya hai. lol



woh toh bahut pehle kar liya tha usne anjaane mein


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ohh yup utsav, how can I forget that.

I pmed u & then we became friends.
You mean the same, right?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2008)

@utsav ... i knw about that thread buddy ... i may not be a regular poster but i am a daily visitor to the forum ... so i do keep track of wats happening here ...its like a second home to me now ... 

I know about ur train photo MMS and the rest of the story dude  ... i can understand wat u must be feeling then and wat r u feeling now  enjoy this great and priceless experience till it lasts (hope it does last long enuf) .......  All the best for one more year of your life with more special moments ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Chal utsav, you have 10 mins to enjoy before your b'day ends 
Lol ha ha
Just kidding

Happy birthday once again & Cheers for our friendship.
Hope it last forever 

Good night to all


----------



## utsav (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Ohh yup utsav, how can I forget that.
> 
> I pmed u & then we became friends.
> You mean the same, right?



yeah


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

happy birthday to *bigdaddy486*...

utsav, tu mujhe R15 dega tabhi main happy birthday kahunga..


----------



## blueshift (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## utsav (Nov 3, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> happy birthday to *bigdaddy486*...
> 
> utsav, tu mujhe R15 dega tabhi main happy birthday kahunga..



ye lo R15    


*img408.imageshack.us/img408/7734/wpr15p211024fd1.jpg
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/wpr15p211024fd1.jpg/1/w1024.png



harryneopotter said:


> @utsav ... i knw about that thread buddy ... i may not be a regular poster but i am a daily visitor to the forum ... so i do keep track of wats happening here ...its like a second home to me now ...
> 
> I know about ur train photo MMS and the rest of the story dude  ... i can understand wat u must be feeling then and wat r u feeling now  enjoy this great and priceless experience *till it lasts* (hope it does last long enuf) .......  All the best for one more year of your life with more special moments ...


it will last forever.  as i am not taking this as a joke  i am very serious abt it.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 3, 2008)

Hope it does .... but sumtimes even being serious doesnt matter in real life ..... Real life is no bed of roses like u see in romantic movies ... to start something like this is not a tough job but its very hard to maintain a relationship even if its the most important thing in ur life ... 

  but on the brighter side .... for sum ppl its a lot easier than others ..hope u will go all the way  ... after all ... u have all of us to help at anystage if needed  ... as somewhere i read on this forum  "We are geeks for a cause"  

AND i didnt meant by "till it lasts" that u r taking it as sum kind of a joke or sumthing like that .... the feelings u r experiencing right now (from the last 1 year)  ... its just the starting phase of any relationship where u just cant seem to get enuf of sumone ...as u give this some time ... it will mature and then it will be a different experience altogether (with more understanding and coordination etc ..) 
  the starting phase is the most exciting one  .. the way ur heart beats when u think bout that sumone spcl, the flying butterflies in the stomach, nervousness before every spcl meetup, light weight feeling ...satsfaction of making her smile/happy ....and all other things ...

 thats y i said that enjoy this stage till it lasts (though it will last much longer in ur case coz of ur distance prob) ... so its a good thing dnt take me other wise ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday. You told me somewhere but I forgot. Sorry  .


----------



## utsav (Nov 3, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Hope it does .... but sumtimes even being serious doesnt matter in real life ..... Real life is no bed of roses like u see in romantic movies ... to start something like this is not a tough job but its very hard to maintain a relationship even if its the most important thing in ur life ...
> 
> but on the brighter side .... for sum ppl its a lot easier than others ..hope u will go all the way  ... after all ... u have all of us to help at anystage if needed  ... as somewhere i read on this forum  "We are geeks for a cause"
> 
> ...



no no .i didnt took u the other way. 
btw my meetup wid her wil b after 20 july 2009 and after around aug 20 ,we wil b meeting 5 to 6times a week atleast


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy birthday guys, utsav n bigdaddy!!!

 @utsav I think that u r more happy for the INCIDENT that happened today with u than ur birthday. I know whole story. i already read ur prem granth  . But u told that were shy n cant talk with gals (in reply to one of my threads)!!! Big Change. Hope that ur next B'day will be with ur future partner.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

> ye lo R15


Abe mere pass to woh bhi nahi tha... thanks for the wallpaper..  
Yeh to R1 jaisa dikhta hai.. 
Anyways... happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you => tera budday to khatam hogaya 




			
				harryneopotter said:
			
		

> the starting phase is the most exciting one  .. the way ur heart beats when u think bout that sumone spcl, the flying butterflies in the stomach, nervousness before every spcl meetup, light weight feeling ...satsfaction of making her smile/happy ....and all other things ...


booohohoo you r making me cry..


----------



## utsav (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks to evry1 for the wishes





IronManForever said:


> happy birthday to you => tera budday to khatam hogaya



budday khatam hua hai par birth month toh nehi 



IronManForever said:


> booohohoo you r making me cry..



y soo sad?


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Heartbroken fellow.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2008)

Utsav, tujhe card mil gaya?


----------



## utsav (Nov 3, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Heartbroken fellow.



ohh . 

@Cool G5 i wil post its pic here when i get it


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy B'Day 2 u both...

@utsav : Life main teen cheejo ke peechay nahi bhagna chahiye...Ladki,Bus & Train


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey utsav, you got the card na? 
Plz post it's pic here


----------



## utsav (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah i got it today because of the delay of Blazeflash courier  .

but atleast i got it 

here r the pics 

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4613/07112008351vn3.th.jpg

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/6797/07112008353newzr9.th.jpg

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/825/07112008357iz3.th.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^
you two are good friends ..... I see


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

And I thought my handwriting sucks :/


----------



## utsav (Nov 7, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ^
> you two are good friends ..... I see




who two ?? 

the card is sent frm my love if u dont knw 



T159 said:


> And I thought my handwriting sucks :/



lol. who cares abt handwriting  . atleast she sent me a card which matters more to me


----------



## Pathik (Nov 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> And I thought my handwriting sucks :/



"And I thought my jokes were bad!"


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 7, 2008)

good card buddy ..... and i found the handwriting to be good actualy ...better than me ... my friend ....who says it bad ??


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> "And I thought my jokes were bad!"



lol


----------



## ico (Nov 8, 2008)

Haha, chalu utsav........shayad naam hata diya (card *bhejne waali* ka) jo card mein likha tha........


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

happy birthday guys


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ab card kaha rahega? Below ur pillow or bike ki tool box mein 

The card was nice. I am loling seeing that wiry girl.  how is she in real life


----------



## utsav (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Ab card kaha rahega? Below ur pillow or bike ki tool box mein
> 
> The card was nice. I am loling seeing that wiry girl.  how is she in real life



 pehle do teen copies banwaunga iski photo lab se  phir sabko laminate karke rakhunga jahan bhi man kare


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> "And I thought my jokes were bad!"


lolthatwasfunny...NOT!


----------



## shantanu (Nov 8, 2008)

happy birthday man... may god give you everything in life...


----------



## utsav (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ u r damn late


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## shantanu (Nov 8, 2008)

ok.. belated


----------

